
Show HN: Odyssey – Marketing attribution based on your Google Analytics data - timvdalen
https://odysseyattribution.co/
======
timvdalen
Hi HN! We've been working on Odyssey for the last couple of years, and we're
finally ready to launch our self-service sign up now. In the past, we've only
been able to connect big enterprises that have existing data, so this move is
very exciting for us as it now allows us to show insights to SME's and small
webshops. If you have any feedback on the homepage or the signup app in
particular (codenamed Hermes), please let us know!

